# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  شیمی شیخ الاسلامی

## Batman_sh

*دوستان کلاسینو برای شیمی یه استاد جدید به نام محمد شیخ الاسلامی آورده.کسایی که تجربه کلاس ایشونو دارن ممنون میشم نظرشونو بگن.چطوره؟تکنیک خاصی هم برای مسایل شیمی میگه که توی کتابا پیدا نشه؟مفاهیم چطور؟
نمونه کلاس اساتید خوب دیگه رو دیدم.این تایپک رو صرفا برای تحقیق راجع به آقای شیخ الاسلامی زدم.لطفا از اساتید دیگه نام نبرید.*

----------


## NormaL

> *دوستان کلاسینو برای شیمی یه استاد جدید به نام محمد شیخ الاسلامی آورده.کسایی که تجربه کلاس ایشونو دارن ممنون میشم نظرشونو بگن.چطوره؟تکنیک خاصی هم برای مسایل شیمی میگه که توی کتابا پیدا نشه؟مفاهیم چطور؟
> نمونه کلاس اساتید خوب دیگه رو دیدم.این تایپک رو صرفا برای تحقیق راجع به آقای شیخ الاسلامی زدم.لطفا از اساتید دیگه نام نبرید.*


اولین باره اسمشو میشنوم. وقتی بهمن بازرگانی هست کی میره کلاس این؟:/

----------


## yeetmaster

> اولین باره اسمشو میشنوم. وقتی بهمن بازرگانی هست کی میره کلاس این؟:/


خب وقتی اولین باره اسمشونو میشنوید پس چطوری مقایسه میکنید و میگید بازرگان بهتره؟ :Yahoo (20): 

تا جایی که میدونم آقای شیخ الاسلامی ناظر علمی کتابای مهندس بازرگان و دکتر بابایی هست و اساتید بزرگ قبولشون دارن (فکر کنم بهمن بازرگانی کلا ده تا فالویینگ داره تو اینستا و یکیشون همین شیخ الاسلامیه)
طراح گزینه ی دو و یه سری آزمونای دیگه هم بودن

استارتر عزیز میتونید جلسه اول کلاسشون که به زودی برگزار میشه رو ببینید و با باقی اساتید مقایسه کنید و ببینید کدوم بیشتر به دلتون میشینه :Yahoo (35): 
من متاسفانه سر کلاس ایشون نبودم.

----------


## yeetmaster

> کاری به نحوه تدریس ایشون ندارم، کاری هم به این که کی بهتره یا بهتر نیست ندارم (هر چند امسال حداقل با 10 15 نفر حرف زدم و گفتن خوب نیست)
> فقط شعور پاسخگویی و حد طلبکاری شون منو کشته (اسکرین یکی از بچه هامه)
> فایل پیوست 92791


اوه خب اگر همچین چیزی بوده باشه حق با شماست و باید تجدیدنظر بشه درمورد ایشون :Yahoo (35): 
بهتره اگر کسی میخواد برای شیمی استادی رو انتخاب کنه دنبال اساتید خوشنام تر بره :Yahoo (35):

----------


## amirrezagh10

دوستان من آقای محمد شیخ الاسلامی رو نمیشناسم ولی این اسکرینی که فرستادین مال گروه مشاوره کاتالیسته که فک کنم مال میلاد شیخ الاسلامیه

----------


## Batman_sh

> کاری به نحوه تدریس ایشون ندارم، کاری هم به این که کی بهتره یا بهتر نیست ندارم (هر چند امسال حداقل با 10 15 نفر حرف زدم و گفتن خوب نیست)
> فقط شعور پاسخگویی و حد طلبکاری شون منو کشته (اسکرین یکی از بچه هامه)
> فایل پیوست 92791


*دقیقا.این گروه مال  میلاد شیخ الاسلامیه.ای کاش زود قضاوت نکنیم.*

----------


## mahdi_artur

بچه ها پاک کردم پیام رو ،
از اولم گفتم قرار نیست کسی رو قضاوت کنیم ، 
قرار به خراب کردن کسی هم نبود،
فقط ناراحتم که چرا باید یه پاسخگو انقدر فقر فرهنگی داشته باشه حالا هر کی میخوای باش قرار نیست مردم بهت بدهکار باشن،
همین :Yahoo (21): 
اسمشو هم ندیدم درست، 
استارتر نوشته بود شیمی شیخ الاسلامی منم درست یاد کانال این آقا افتادم و نظرمو راجع به کانال کاتالیست و شیمی شیخ الاسلامی گفتم ،

----------


## Batman_sh

حرفی،سخنی...

----------


## Batman_sh

up

----------

